# HI!



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Getting into this forum was like trying to board an American Airline! hahaha

I adopted two female mice from craigslist on 4/8/18 and thought I would join to learn more about them!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

